# Smoked scallops wrapped in prosciutto



## wullybully (May 18, 2008)

This was inspired by a recipe in â€œSouthern Living Secrets of the Southâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Best Barbecueâ€. 

Large scallops
This sliced prosciutto

Drain scallop and pat dry.  Wrap prosciutto around scallops and secure with a tooth pick.
Smoke until done.  Here is the challenge, the recipe called for 20 min. but after 40 min. at 220-240, we still finished then in a hot skillet.
I guess our scallops were larger or they used a higher temperature.

They were excellent!

This was the second recipe I did from this book and both turned out great.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

WB - nice looking smoke. I was just thinking of a way to smoke some scallops as I LOVE them!!! 

Any pics of the finished results or are they in the tummy?


----------



## waysideranch (May 19, 2008)

Nice job.  You guys are killing me w/ the q-view tonight.  Awesome.


----------



## richtee (May 19, 2008)

Wow...now that can't be bad! Wish I could eat the damm things... Allergic. Angers me mightily. I'll eat a couple sometimes just to make sure it's still an issue tho   LOL!


----------



## cowgirl (May 19, 2008)

Looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Scallops are one of my favorites to smoke...


----------



## jbchoice1 (May 20, 2008)

believe it or not, I have never smoked scallops.  gonna have too now though.


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 25, 2008)

wully yep them big ole sea scallops take at-least an hour around the 230-40 ish temp i like the italian meat thing idea i have only done bacon wraps so far. but i'ma try that one bet they where tasty sea critter's when done...possibly tommorow infact i have a big smoke off with or against the cousin who is a meat only smoker....could play a wild card there ???


----------



## davy (May 26, 2008)

those look and sound so gooood!!!!


----------



## bonedadddy (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I ask if the scallops still turned out tough or rubbery? The reason I ask is my wife is a HUGE fan of scallops, so I cook with them quite a bit. An overcooked scallop will turn rubbery and tough.

I am going to do more research, because most of my recipes for scallops involve saute or broil...and I have grilled them as kabobs but they generally dont stay on the heat for very long (2-3 min)

Anyway, this looks great! We are going to have to try this out SOON!


----------



## slvance (Jun 18, 2008)

I did some last weekend and brined them for ~30 minutes (added a dash of soy to the brine) and then wrapped in prosciutto. I had ones ~15 to a pound size. Smoked on mostly with cherry and a little oak and hickory at ~225 for about an hour. The folks that ate them loved them and said they liked them a lot. I can't eat them without getting sick 3-4 hours later. My only observation is the prociutto gets a little hard and dry. I used left them on until they firmed up but didn't seem tough.


----------



## backsmokin (Jan 6, 2012)

Great thread! I'm planning on trying scallops this weekend with some beautiful sea scallops. Love the prosciutto idea as it is a dried ham with a good salty/peppery flavor and doesn't need to get to 160F to be safe (which would kill the scallop). The fat should render beautifully at a relatively low temp and baste the scallops nicely.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck with the Scallops - man you dug this one out of the archives LOL


----------



## backsmokin (Jan 8, 2012)

Did the scallops pretty much like WullyBully said. Was bringing them to a party so I trimmed them and sliced them in half to make them bite sized. Smoked with apple chips at about 180 for 30 minutes. They were beautiful! Nice golden smoke color on the scallop and the prosciutto stayed nice and tight. Set them out along with some smoked merluza (southern hake) and an atlantic salmon loin. Had leftovers for them but not the scallops.

Might try rosemary skewers for toothpicks next time.

Awesome idea WullyBully


----------



## yellow jacket (Nov 4, 2012)

BACKSMOKIN::
Finally found some good Scallops at Cosco and decided to try them for thanksgiving .  I have two questions though, where did you find Rosemary skewers and how did you cut the scallops, across the grain or thought the length?   Any one else have some tips?  Thank you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice, and i know they were Yummo


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 4, 2012)

Edward Kautz said:


> BACKSMOKIN::
> Finally found some good Scallops at Cosco and decided to try them for thanksgiving . I have two questions though, where did you find Rosemary skewers and how did you cut the scallops, across the grain or thought the length? Any one else have some tips? Thank you.


Ed this was a pretty old post so I thought I would answer...The Bacon is usually wrapped around the whole Scallop, as the most common 20-30 Ct per Pound is bite sized. Wrap the Bacon  or Prosciutto following the natural curve of the Scallop. If they are really large, U10's or 10-20's it would be easier to just halve them through the grain giving a half moon but tall Scallop that will hold the meat wrap better. Sliced across the grain the Scallop would be very thin, the wrap would collapse and trying to skewer them would be difficult.  Rosemary skewers are are sprigs of Rosemary with or without the leaves stripped off. For sturdy hunks of meat like Lamb the leaves can be left on but for somethong delicate like Scallops I would strip most or all the leaves. The stems still have plenty of flavor. Older plants have woody stiff stems good for skewering. The little Clam shell packs in grocery stores are usually the young tender top growth. Look around at the packages you may get lucky...Hope this helps...JJ


----------



## yellow jacket (Nov 5, 2012)

CHEF JIMMYJ:::   THANK YOU for the feedback.  Will try them next week when our weather is better.   Sure sounds good.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 5, 2012)

I have made them before and they are awesome..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------

